# 2014 Rookie Run



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

So I've decided to creep out of the shadows and finally start up a journal. RIU has blessed me with so much knowledge and insight from so many great growers. Nows my chance to journey into the greener passages. 

4'x4'x6' grow tent (forgot the exact dimensions)
Scrog net
600w dual spectrum HPS
RDWC 5 gallon buckets
scrubber
3 part GH
SuperThrive

so much more just tryna finish up, the mrs. is giving me the hurry the hell up face.

12/16


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

Now for the back story of Lonely Girl. Through a mutual grower friend we received a couple beans, germ'd, and as rookies we couldn't really dial in or figure out how exactly we wanted to do. TBH it was more of scrambling for all the gear to run. Summer was ending and frost was approaching.... long story short too many males and Lonely girl was our only fem. As for what it was, never got a straight answer. "These are some good beans, bro, good vibes and love and she'll treat ya right"

vegging zone
Mystery #2 and White widow x Big Bud. The WWBB is still in a party cup would have to search for my log for exact age of both the plants 



wwxbb


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

In the Summer I was running some Sannies outdoors KO KUSH, Jackberry, Anesthesia. 12 reg beans gave a few away and stood with 2 KOK, 3 JB, 1 Ane. Got into an argument with the wife came home to 2JB and 1KOK. Took em to a wonderful friend of mine and started up a grow off... turns out only Jackberry was a female.. Dummy transplanted during flower and she never bounced back and wilted... Lesson learned. That is why I say WE a lot. Now things look a little more professional and are starting to dial things in, have a lot more dialing to do. Once we have a few more grows under our belts we will look back and laugh. Thats when I'll hit him with the "you owe me a Keeper for killing my first lady"

Heres how the Veg zone looks as of 1/11/2014




RO system


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

Some shots of the Mystery#2

During early training I guess we pulled too hard and we had the stem split in two. Taped her up and she bounced right back. Look for yourself and tell me if she didn't


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

Heres the White Widow x Big Bud still in a party


----------



## Travis9226 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would start lollipoping now on growth that won't turn into anything later on that mystery #2 that way it can focus on new growth. Just my two cents. But everything's looking good 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

Now for Lonely Girl shes a short compact Lil wench. shes frosting up really nice as well. As for smell, in the first couple weeks she smelled of Coffee (milk with 2 sugars ) with a more sweet basil smell to it. Now shes ending week 6 and she has a more Piney citrusy smell 



whole branches are bulking up


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

Travis9226 said:


> I would start lollipoping now on growth that won't turn into anything later on that mystery #2 that way it can focus on new growth. Just my two cents. But everything's looking good


Thanks for stopping by. Yeah I totally agree funny thing is she just bounces right back top/fim, bondage, defoliating, she takes it all with out a hiccup. Lets see if she gets a hair cut. should I do it before or after rez change


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

Tent stays between 75-82F lights on lights off 65F humidity @ 40%. water temps stay in the 60's. GH ppms for Lonely girl @600ppm, Mystery #2 @400, White widow @450-500ppm. In the near future a second tent for my projects will be running a 600w hps, few hempys and dwc buckets. Still searching for beans as we speak, looking for some chem mix. Thanks to Wyteberrywidow im staring hard at Pisces and Topdawg. Still got some white widow x big bud and a northern lights auto still collecting dust. might even go back to sannies for a few more beans. 2014 will be a very big year for the Rookie team lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2014)

you dont look like a rookie to me you look like a pro!!!!!!your gona have to share some that!!!!


----------



## BoogNBuds (Jan 11, 2014)

What thump said, this is definitely not rookie haha, so bushy looking real nice!


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

thump easy said:


> you dont look like a rookie to me you look like a pro!!!!!!your gona have to share some that!!!!


Hah, I wish. still run into a few hiccups here and there. Lonely girl survived root rot, not too severe but h2o2 did the trick. the temp of the water was at 75-85 did a diy chiller out of a dehumidifier did its job until it died... the res is outside of the tent now and doesnt go past 69f. Pro's to me are Flowamaster, the dawg, big worm, whodat, wyteberrywidow, fresh2death, etc. the guys I sat back and watched until i was tired of watching lol. I want to experiment with coco, I've tested the waters with Hempy and the growth is crazy, I wanna dip in some organics. time and experimenting will come soon enough. Thanks to this community I knew what to look for and how to spot early signs of "oh fuck oh fuck" I tip my hat to RIU.

As long as you're in the 215 sharing is caring..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2014)

well that good ya i fight the fight with root rot now and again its tough!!! but good job!!!!


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey boog hows the weather in oz treating ya? that outdoors grow going well?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2014)

Sign me up. Looking good and hopefully the Mrs understands now .


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 12, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sign me up. Looking good and hopefully the Mrs understands now .


yeah buddy! its on and poppin, Mrs. def understands now. We sat down and ran numbers, how much bark in this damn city cost. God forbid if i was looking for some haze (non-existent) it would come out to 450 an O. Then it would be more indica than a kush smacked with a wtf is this. Its just disrespectful out here. I miss goin across the Fordham bridge to Dykeman and getting that fire. this year I want the good shit and nothing but it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> yeah buddy! its on and poppin, Mrs. def understands now. We sat down and ran numbers, how much bark in this damn city cost. God forbid if i was looking for some haze (non-existent) it would come out to 450 an O. Then it would be more indica than a kush smacked with a wtf is this. Its just disrespectful out here. I miss goin across the Fordham bridge to Dykeman and getting that fire. this year I want the good shit and nothing but it.


Ah how I miss those days. Going uptown grabbing the piff lol. Going up and down post searching for the best before I payed up.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 12, 2014)

Had gotten some piff from harlem one summer back that was lime green but had so much brown hairs, that the green wasnt even noticeable. we called it manhattan brownsville. by the 3rd hit everyone quit. potent as hell. pretty sure if it was through a bong it would be a one hitter quitter. 2k-2k8 was the beast-est time for ny smokers. I mean theres still some tough smoke, Im just being biased cause of the SOur we used to have. I moved so i cant comment on NY's smoke.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks great .I would think about cutting back the nitrogen on lonely girl, she has a very dark green color for that late in flower. Maybe up the ph to 6.0-6.1 to cut back on N but still give it what it needs ffor flower.


----------



## BoogNBuds (Jan 12, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> Hey boog hows the weather in oz treating ya? that outdoors grow going well?


Yeah mate, the weather has been good a lot of sunshine, temperatures probably averaging about 28 Celsius about 82 Fahrenheit,
with some days being so hot like 40- 45 degrees plus which is like 100-110 Fahrenheit so needing plenty of water haha, a few nice raining days though to cool them off


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 13, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Looks great .I would think about cutting back the nitrogen on lonely girl, she has a very dark green color for that late in flower. Maybe up the ph to 6.0-6.1 to cut back on N but still give it what it needs ffor flower.


thanks for the check in def will take everything into consideration. rez changed, hair cut on Mystery #2, took clones on both veggers... Never really had a success on cloning but lets see.. I lie I have had success but thats when I took a clone off of Jackberry and gave it to a friend.. said he came home and someone knocked over the cup after it had already rooted and all

Pix comin soon


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 13, 2014)

Let us pray



came home and my Partner goes "the bitch went to the salon, what ya think?"
Mystery#2





Female seeds White widow x Big Bud. got 2 cuts off her. lower branches.. was it too soon?


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ive got that wwxbb also, I was just in the flower room a few mins ago looking at her and tomorrow is harvest time. This is the first of mine to finish to see if I want to keep the strain. Looks good but not near the yield of my better strains, maybe 3+-oz when she dries.
If you want to make cloning easier just build a simple bubble cloner from a 5gal bucket. Cost is very cheap and very easy to use with great results.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 13, 2014)

superstoner1 said:


> Ive got that wwxbb also, I was just in the flower room a few mins ago looking at her and tomorrow is harvest time. This is the first of mine to finish to see if I want to keep the strain. Looks good but not near the yield of my better strains, maybe 3+-oz when she dries.
> If you want to make cloning easier just build a simple bubble cloner from a 5gal bucket. Cost is very cheap and very easy to use with great results.


fuck yeah! post some bud pron! I'd love to see how she looks. You read my mind about the bubble cloner. I'll try to take a picture of the lil box I got from work that looked perfect for cloning. wasn't sure if i want to do a bubbler or an aero setup. Here goes some Lonely girl shots


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 13, 2014)

Lonely Girl week 7 might have to run and pick up a scope to check those trichs


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 13, 2014)

Whats everyones thoughts on MOAB (mother of all blooms) anyone get good results with it?


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 13, 2014)

Between the frost and the sweet smell coming from LG I wish I could just take the blanket of this canopy and fall asleep


Partner thought his Ipad took better pix than my old ass power shot sd780 is digital ELPH..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking pro Buz! Have you seen FlowaMasta's hempy grow in 100% perlite?

My first attempt at hydro ended badly with major root rot. I want to build a dedicated grow room with all of the bells and whistles. I just keep getting such great results outdoors in the soil!

Cool thread!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 14, 2014)

Mo you know i've seen Flowas runs. I gotta see if im goin to use a paint strainer or landscape fabric to try to mimic his pot sock. his one plant 2lbs is bananas him and hygrohybrid (youtube) really kill 600 watt 1 plant setups.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 14, 2014)

think it'll be more successful when its truly dialed in. still need a chiller.. battling the rot is horrid and it can def leave you wanting to kill somebody. Lonely has a bud structure thats crazy, like in the pics you can see the top but under that canopy it goes straight down the branch. fully wrapped around. should i cut some more leaves off or should i just leave it be


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I just got a big smart pot (fabric pot) for mine. I still have not built it yet though.

As for MOAB. I used it on my compost pile beauty when the flowers looked like they were under performing compared to the Mulanje #1. I ended up with huge colas. I am not sure whether it was from the MOAB or from the plant.


Before:




After:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 14, 2014)

awesome results Mo! let me know when you build it. mayb inna month ill build one myself lets see how Im feeling. Did you do a smoke report for the mulanje?? And what crosses did you do? all i can remember is the scott og x jillybean.


will work for beans D:


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I crossed everything with Jilly Bean, Jesus OG, Scotts OG and Paki Punch. I am going to harvest the remainder of the seeded clones tonight including the Jesus OG 


Seeded Clones:









Jesus OG #1 2nd Gen clone:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 14, 2014)

whats that really deep purple clone? that shit is so appealing. which is your favorite smoke atm? I envy you just a little bit. sucks being in a non-green state. I think i can literally count every single strain I have tasted or told im smoking. thats why when i go to pick out seeds I have such a hard time choosing.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

Dam bro that's looking great.. How's the high n taste


----------



## thump easy (Jan 14, 2014)

Let us know that sound really tasty


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

Two of the Jilly Bean girls turned almost black!

They looked like this at the start of December:





Two weeks later they all started turning colors (except the Pakistani Punch):




Two of the Jilly Beans got very dark purple:







The others just got the normal rainbow of fall colors:








Except the PakiPunch:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 14, 2014)

yikes. what were ur temps in december? great work Mo! went away for a year and you started pulling rabbits outta hats.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

40s at night and 70s in the day.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

well safe bet to say they are cold resilient. when you're not looking they've put on coats light a bonfire and lick eachother.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

>.> lights just came on. trying my hardest not to run and take pix


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Harvested the Dark Jilly Bean (JB #1) and she smelled just like thin mints! So strong it made my nose burn 

Only two beans and I don't have a clone  I hope it comes through in those two beans!


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

should of cloned more!!!! too late now, sending good vibes ya way. Hope you all the best


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

What are your favorite strains indica, sativa, hybrid? post as many as you wish. Will be goin shopping soon and would like some reviews. Little brother said hes been coppin Sour diesel by the zips and he has some bagseeds saved for me... every time ive had bagseed Sour from NY its always came out swell! Tbh I actually think i might have some stored already... Ppl are always hype to talk about true genetics, but ive found the best shit has come from bagseed. Might have to experiment... maybe a ECSD VS ECSD BAGSEED who'd like to see that?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2014)

Old School Thai sticks #1, Kauai Electric #2, Kona Gold #3.

I still love blonde hash better than all of these 

In the new stuff I have tried I like the Rare Dankness Scott's OG. Easy and fast to grow, easy to trim, smooth smoke, functional high and also kills pain.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

the lone lady is looking good, but definitely have to agree with the person that stated the leaves are too green. can't wait to see how she finishes up for you and i'm officially subscribed to the thread.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> What are your favorite strains indica, sativa, hybrid? post as many as you wish. Will be goin shopping soon and would like some reviews. Little brother said hes been coppin Sour diesel by the zips and he has some bagseeds saved for me... every time ive had bagseed Sour from NY its always came out swell! Tbh I actually think i might have some stored already... Ppl are always hype to talk about true genetics, but ive found the best shit has come from bagseed. Might have to experiment... maybe a ECSD VS ECSD BAGSEED who'd like to see that?


Who knows might find your clone only.
Me I'm a hybrid/indicated because I like the quicker flower times and the stone.
Og, Chem and sour gotta have 1 in a grow.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

For me its Old school Haze, never knew what genetics it was due to the poppy boys calling it piff. first time i heard that i was like "piss? that doesn't even sound attractive" Sour diesel then train wreck. (think i was introduced to good smoke all in that setup) being from NY i didn't really know growers at the time and at 180-280 a zip i didnt care as long as it wasnt brown dust that the corner kids used to sell. 

Wyte tell me you know about the Mango Pina they had in the bronx right there in creston jadakiss loved that shit. think I'm due for a trip to NY >.>


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

i think something im giving her is givin too much N. IDK lets look at the books again. Lonely has this crazy smell i cant put my finger on. Like cat piss? ammonia? kinda like hazey but she shows no structure of a haze nor sativa imo. like if i touch her the smells like boom hey hi you doin. if not she really isnt giving off too much smell

edit*

oops, GH 3 part forgot to take out the grow for lonely girl.. 7gallon res, used gro 7ml, micro 14 bloom 14ml floralicious+, diamond nectar, superthrive. gro and floralicious plus has N in it probably why shes still so green.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good catch on the nutes, N toxicity can hamper bud development so keep in mind any clones should do better automatically now that you have that fixed.
Here's that wwxbb, just chopped her right after pics. She had no N the last three weeks and for the last week just water with sweet. The aroma is intoxicating. She is also a first timer which usually for me means the following clones will do much better as this got 7-12 days less veg than my normal rotation plants.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> i think something im giving her is givin too much N. IDK lets look at the books again. Lonely has this crazy smell i cant put my finger on. Like cat piss? ammonia? kinda like hazey but she shows no structure of a haze nor sativa imo. like if i touch her the smells like boom hey hi you doin. if not she really isnt giving off too much smell
> 
> edit*
> 
> oops, GH 3 part forgot to take out the grow for lonely girl.. 7gallon res, used gro 7ml, micro 14 bloom 14ml floralicious+, diamond nectar, superthrive. gro and floralicious plus has N in it probably why shes still so green.


damn, you definitely check your feed regime, because that is too much for a plant in the stage it's in. also, floralicious+ is used at 1 ml per gallon. scratch the superthrive (useless) and diamond nectar while in bloom.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah i didnt put 14 for floralicious forgot to add a comma sorry. and yes it was 7ml in the tank. should I just cut the Flora+ and gro next res dump? Lol, this is why i posted my journal cause i'm a noob and shit can always go wrong with this community i knew i'd get steered in the right direction


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 16, 2014)

it's suppose to be 3 part bloom, 2 part micro, and 1 part grow for the bloom stage. mix that up with the floralicious + and see what you get. from there determine how strong you want your mix and take it from there.


----------



## motul123 (Jan 16, 2014)

They look like bonzi trees


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 16, 2014)

trained early, so bad she split and healed right over! More or less i know now when to push when not to push, these mystery beans are so vigorous. every day I learn something new


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 17, 2014)

anyone have a good sativa that will make you feel like ur face is being pulled back?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yes I do! 4 out of 5 doctors recommend Mo's face melting sativa


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 18, 2014)

got a cloning problem guys.. roots were growing above the media and the stem below were dead. is this due to over watering?


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess I wont get an answer, oh well. they died anyways.. but we have 1 successful clone  I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

Pictures are helpful. I am not an expert on cloning. Even when they grow fine I kill them!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah thats what they all looked like today... well I still have a chance to take a few more clones. Heres some pictures

Heres wwxbb shes bushing out and shooting pistils already... 


took a look at her roots, WOW! she needs transplanting ASAP. 

Heres Mystery#2 bushing out waiting on her turn for bloom tent! in the mean time shes loving every bit of those Fluros


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 22, 2014)

And heres some of Lonely girl.. shes plumping up. res temp at 66F tent temp @ 75F 




 

its 3 different ppl (myself, my brother, and my partner) and we still can't put our fingers on what the hell it smells like. Coffee, Cat piss, ammonia, citrus, are some of the things we threw in the air. my brother says it reminds him of haze but on a different cola it reminds him of haze. OH what help I have lol


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 22, 2014)

off to work have a wonderful day guys!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2014)

I had colas on one plant that smelled different from each other


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 22, 2014)

yeah one cola smells of coffee the other smells like skunk to me.. and its the two that fattened up the most


----------



## UnderMeSensi (Jan 24, 2014)

I've had that happen to before I thought maybe because of the different locations from the base the amount of nutes one cola might be gettin compared to the other but idk haha


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 25, 2014)

looks great man!! Rep to ya! The bigger plant seems to be on the dark green side of things!! have you cut nitrogen from the menu? just a thought, it can speed up the ripening process. I say this only because you said a strange 'ammonia' smell, this can be trace elements of nitrogen that have binded and might be... just might be cause a slightly acidic finish, this can make a harsh smoke but everything looks pretty sweet to me!!!  I'm just a worry wart at the best of times  i'm sure i'm just dribbling shit.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 25, 2014)

yes it has been eliminated. Now I know to let go of N a tad bit sooner, could of helped ripen up a bit faster. she's goin on 9 weeks and she still stacking calyxes and popping pistils. >.> Next op will def be a bit better. thats why i've called this whole year a learning process. lets see how everything pans out.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey ppl I've hit 1k views woot woot. time to open the flood gates and say "If you're doing any kind of hydro/soil/soil-less grow, if you're using a scrog, any indoor setup go to town with post." I'd love to see stuff as much as I like to show. I'm due for an update so expect one tonight. been busy with work and its been so cold my pipes froze... fml


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn that sucks - wish I could help!


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

work has been trying to tie me up. gotta run to home cheapo and get me a green bulb so i can work when lights go out.. grrrrrr thank god for my partner or else I'd have burnt this op a long time ago. so I went to go piss and notice this, i didnt get the memo..



DIY co2? this guy cracks me up. we were just talking about co2 supplement and i guess he had ants in his pants and wanted to see if this worked... Mystery2, WWxBB and the two clones 2/6 success rate woohoo


----------



## DANKSWAG (Jan 30, 2014)

stay warm, hope your pipe situation gets resolve quickly. I thought I lost a pipe myself this last Dec, found water outlet to hose left on uncovered. But for some reason it held up got lucky I guess.

Like the cabinet, what 's in the bottle generating the CO2, is there a name for this particular contraption? 

Hoping to root all my clones, got 32 myself cloning. I am testing some cloning methods using Aloe and other natural elements.

Hope you find time you need to tend to the important things in life! 

DankSwag


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

this is the method used [video=youtube;M7aFo6e61x0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7aFo6e61x0[/video]

during the summer found a really solid dresser that yup we took apart and made a grow closet out of and with the spare parts made the fixture you see there that houses the veggers under and clones and mixing area for nutes on top. cfls on top t8's on the bottom...


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

I think I have a hording problem... Dumpster diving when ever I see something useful. Lately everything I see has its own unique place in the garden of Zion. "ohhhh i can make a cloner out of that.. hot shit there goes some t8's... oh i can def make some ventilation out of that" I have shit just lined up for future projects. stick around might display some of it


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2014)

Like, like, like, like, like, like, like, like


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

*gasp* Lonely girl got a seed!!!! but the males have been out of the tent since 1st couple of weeks into flower... and then I notice this

*BANANAS!!!!!!!!*


Lonely seed???


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

heres some veggy porn for ya 


praying 

roots

after she got her drink on white widow big bud

now she finally gets to be transplanted


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

Mystery #2 shes a bush 10in. tall i forget how wide... sorry im sleep deprived.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

heres a look into the veg area  excuse the mess still doing some sprucing


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

oh and heres the clones the heat was blowing str8 onto the babies poor poor babies

mystery cloned squared lol

poor thing is burnt up


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

Nannerssssss! btw my camera died so hadda use cruddy phone camera....



btw shes fading... and gets chilly at night could be another reason why shes stressed....
ipad pix


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi my names Lonely girl but i can be your girl if you treat me right... (shows you her nanners bwahahahahaha)




frostbite


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

i like it good job!!! the like buttons gone but i like


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

lol I know we are all having withdrawals... just make sure you guys catch all the glory starting from page 8


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2014)

ya its crazzy page eight you got a naner i suspected it but wasnt to shure.. know i see keep the light leeks out if you can but one seed is good keep it saved up incase one day you look back and deside to use it as you pogress into the future you just might thank me.. i wish i did a few times.. saved my one or two seeds i found in a plant.. looking good thow..


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

any tips on keeping s33ds for a long time? i kinda failed at that and lost some ECSD, og kush, green crack and blue dream s33ds. ok i didn't fail due to my wife taking them mixing em all together and placed in in the one spot I wouldnt look. the cabinet, behind the canned beans. tried to pop some and they never germed


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2014)

Let them dry well in a cool dry place. Then store them in a small airtight container along with some uncooked rice.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 3, 2014)

flush flush flush!!!!! scissors are gettin itchy! mystery #2 lovin ppms @ 630 grew about a inch over night white widow is finally transplanted. lush green and stretching. gotta get some sticky paper noticed white tiny flys. extended the grow area about a foot and a half higher gonna install some more floros. lets see what else? is it safe to leave nutes out over night like bottled up or should i leave it in a bucket with aeration? sorry hadn't smoked in like 6 months and my tolerance is a bit low, had some edibles and im soaring lol. getting 6-8inches of snow and my boss calls me at 15 to 11 and askes me if i can come in earlier, fuck it more money for me. 

@mo 5lbs of compost for 5 bux does it sound legit? I wanna try 1 hempy bucket 1 organic and 1 dwc just to see what i feel most comfortable with. mappin shit out, closet dro store is like 100 miles away (>.> seriously) trying to do diy organic soil (ingredients from Home crappo) need to know how i would go about it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Sounds legit - some people give it away 

Google Subcool super soil and that should give you a good start. 

Worm castings are amazing - try and locate a local source for them or start your own worm bin:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/621724-new-vermicomposter.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 3, 2014)

lol yeah ive looked into vermicomposting, subcools even other amended soils (thats how i found the 5 for 5 deal) its tough living in a non green state but i'm pretty sure some RIU'ers live around me. just gotta stalk the threads again go back into deep studying. brush up on horticulturing what works for food can help for cannabis. I do it for my depression and to relieve pain from constant laborious work. muscle tension, back pain, and I also have a right bundle branch blockage. they gave me pills but i cut it out and just smoked, I can say I have little to no heart pain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm sure there are some people that live close by.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2014)

Tons of organic farmers dialing in the same compost goodies. Try a local farmer's market or a farm supply store.

Check out the stuff I got at my local OSH store:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 4, 2014)

true gotta wake up one saturday morning to hit the farmers market. my wife just said they're open every day so might have a chance to check em out tomorrow. 
@WBW ya bro you're two states north of me lol probably be out there within a month. have some stardawg ready lol


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;RNCsOVTJca0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNCsOVTJca0[/video]


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 5, 2014)

oh man! I know im Hydro but im so looking into experimenting with other things. I stumbled upon a thread on The farm and looky looky

posted by slausongardens

"BTW - Sunshine Mix is manufactured by Sun Gro Horticulture which also manufactures Black Gold products (their consumer line) and some other products that appear at Home Depot and Loews, etc. Sunshine Mixes are generally available in the Western US and ProMix is manufactured and distributed in the Eastern US. There is no difference between the 2 products if you're comparing apples to apples."

all these big companies with multiple names are confusing the hell out of me. not to worry amending it really soon and I'lll see what I like more taste smoke smell the full report


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2014)

I have used both and Sunshine is not nearly as rich and dense as the ProMix.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 6, 2014)

mini update clones transplanted, hopefully they like their new home, white widow x big bud is loving her new home (stretch baby stretch), Mystery #2 is loving her new mix and now sits at 1 ft tall.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice color! They look very happy


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 6, 2014)

goin to but another one of those light fixtures on the other side of the bottom. theres a cfl sittin on top of the clones plus that t8, might macgyver something up. That veg cab is made out of recycled wood lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2014)

Put everything to use. I got some wood laying around for a clone box myself.

Oh yeah them dawgs are ready when you are.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 6, 2014)

ahh man don't get me hype fam. just put in my taxes too you already know time for a few upgrades!!!

oh btw if you wanna post here feel free! gotta love chem-kush-haze-og-blue-skunk-kamehameha bud!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 9, 2014)

cleaning out the one hitter to do a report on the Lonely girl be ready ppl


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> ahh man don't get me hype fam. just put in my taxes too you already know time for a few upgrades!!!
> 
> oh btw if you wanna post here feel free! gotta love chem-kush-haze-og-blue-skunk-kamehameha bud!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 9, 2014)

hold on lemme grab my shovel.. frosty!!!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 10, 2014)

so let me start of by saying Lonely Girl just showed me her legs. Smooth as hell, lemony smell but earthy taste. mellow is how I feel and all the tension in my muscles are gone. gonna ride this one out guys.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2014)

Sounds like a kush. All the best


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah the mystery of Lonely girl is great. Its not like im pimping her out on the street, shes my bottom bitch and she knows how to treat me right


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 17, 2014)

sorry for the ipad pictures cant find my damn camera charger.....


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 17, 2014)

washed my hands like 5x and it still smells like bud. felt like i had sand on my fingers


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Damn Bro you're lying to yourself if you still think you're a rookie. That's a nice looking plant you had there, and it looks like a pretty sweet turn around for you. Next thing you know you'll be cross pollinating and trying your own genetics! Looks pretty good. I usually wear gloves when I trim, it's a bit late now I guess, but when you're done trimming freeze the gloves and the finger hash comes right off. Or if it's on your hands use a rubbing alcohol it will dissolve everything on your hands and come right off. Pretty nice set up. I went soil od for my first runs so not nearly as nice looking as yours. I will have to try my hand at a dwc sometime

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

Dnt let the bud fool ya, two heads are better than one. Me and my partner ran into a few problems in dwc (root rot, gnats layin their babies all in the medium, high heat in res, diy chiller busting, ph probe dying, hermie, etc) ok now that I look back those are lessons learned and I also have to give my partner a pat on the back for holding down the fort and doing most of the work. while i just curled up in the tent zipper up taking naps HAH! seriously Mystery #2 (papo stash) and the white widow x big bud (female seeds) will be a much better run. And just for kicks I made a cardboard box stealthie, all from free/salvaged/stuff laying around the house.


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 18, 2014)

My buddy taught me all the way from Brazil and I'm in America. It was pretty sweet. After you figure some kinks you learn from experience. I have yet to make the switch to hydro I just love soil too much and it's slightly more complicated. I'm looking forward to what you get from wwxbb and mg2. Hopefully you get something real good and get some even better results. Keep it up I want to see that scrog

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

oh M2 can easily fill at least 50% of that 4x4 scrog maybe 65% atm. gonna let her veg out about another week lets see how much stretch she does in bloom. Lonely girl hardly stretched


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 18, 2014)

How long did you let them veg after you took your final clone/cutting off the plant? I have 2 right now one is 25 tops one is 15 tops. I was trying to decide how much to let them veg. I just trimmed 2 days ago so the canopy is nice and even. I've never scrogged tho I was gonna flip in 1 week will that be long enough or should I wait 2 weeks or more to flip?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

In my inexperienced opinion I'd say any time when your plant is full on veg is good. A week before flip should be just fine I've seen people actually do flip a couple days after just to make sure the lil lady didn't get shocked. a vigorous girl will just shrug that shit off like it never happened. every time I defoliate mystery#2 she just grows more than previous. I kid you not thursday i started going at her popping off suckers at the bottom and by sunday she had grow like 1.5in going both ways. Keep her happy and she'll reward you. as for how long well for the white widow we took some off... I want to say 3-4 weeks in veg (hyrdro has exploding growth, even passive hydro) as long as your cutting is 3 inches to 8 inches long, minimum of one node, better if more (in fact the bigger cuttings always work for me, nice stem= better chance of surviving) cut tips so it cuts the growth on top and helps grow the roots.


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 18, 2014)

I did a YouTube video for cuttings I do mine short 2-3 inches. I can't wait to see the new runs you do. I might switch to hydro I was gonna do a side by side dwc and soil to see any difference. When I take leaves off I get a lot of new growth too. My problem that I am running into is the branches twisting slightly and my taller branches never want to stay pulled down and tied. My buddy and I are doing a grow I topped and scrogged he just let it go. His are 2 feet+ mine is only 6 inches or so. I'm kinda scared he's gonna beat me. We are both running my seeds so they share most of the genetics. I've never actually topped more than twice so it's a learning curve for me now. It's fun experimenting and trying new ways to improve

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

6 inches but i bet you have a shit ton of tops though once you flip that first couple weeks is another stretch. I'll put money down on a scrog net any day. _*Your *_s33ds? what ya cross?


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a bunch of crosses. Basically I had
Hazeman seeds:
Double white cheese
Molokai kush
Black Russian

Some afghan/Hindu kush as well as ibl wild thai and white widow (dinafem).
Black Russian turned into a male and I had 1 wild thai and 1 dwc male as well. So all of my seeds have one of those three as a dad. I'm liking the number of seeds I got 300+ so 100+ females (factoring in males, stress, disaster and my general klutziness)
Luckily the 3 males had a distinct leaf pattern that even in my naïvety of my first grow I noticed and wrote down several times. BR had spiky star shaped leaves dwc big fat leaves of 9 that all pointed straight forward and wt had smooth leaves that pointed more to the side
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

300 beans all bastards sounds like fun, as you can see I love mystery strains. Its fun cause you really dont know what to expect. I dont normally feed into hype unless its sour D (only cause im from NY) slowly but surely I'm just like its w.e. Can't wait to make a couple beans to trade with people.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

well this east coast cats going to bed I'll catch u after i catch some z's. feel free to post some bud porn, links to your youtube channel, seed porn, veg/bloom/seeded whore w.e lol


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 18, 2014)

It's all in my sig. or search hempwood forest here and on YouTube as well or twitter too all hempwood forest as the name

This is my 25 top afghan hindu x dwc. About 6 inches tall
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

thats gonna be an awesome plant atb


----------



## TreeHyde (Feb 18, 2014)

mystery number two looks like a mean little bush the incidental stem split seems to have worked out for ya!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

wait til i can get shots of it shes over a foot long and fills about half of that veg area lmao (a lil exaggerated). got to get another fixture cause she wants it all to herself


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 19, 2014)

buzworthy said:


>


Picture bump!


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Pooooorn!!! Looks nice. What's the smell like? Looks good you said this was your 1st grow? Or 2nd?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 20, 2014)

an earthy coffee/toffee smell. i'll let you guys know after a full cure! kinda bummed out, my blue nose pit passed away today. light one for the good boy Spot. :*(


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 20, 2014)

ive had a few grows but none lasted til the end due to growers angry wife syndrome. so yes this is the first indo


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 20, 2014)

So sad about your pit. I got a pit puppy not sure what specifically but they are good loyal dogs. Good job on your first grow then. They look decent and you learn so much for next time. I had one that started smelling like coffee and it finished and cured at a rank burnt coffee sweaty gym sock smell. Hopefully it works for you and you got decent buds they look good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 21, 2014)

Some sour D and biscuits to start the day off


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 22, 2014)

Heres to a start of a new project until my tent comes in. heres one week old White widow x Big bud #2, #1 is almost about to be put into flower. she sprouted 2-15 atm shes in a jiffy seed mix housed in a party cup 4 cfl's. 




anyone else thinks she might need a light dose of cal-mag? 



everything used in this project was free or laying around the house. Cardboard box, reflective wrapping paper, cfls, 74cfm pc fans, etc.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 22, 2014)

that hygrometer (thats what thats called right? I'm having a brain fart.) was found at my job along with the fan, surge protector, even what the cup is sittin on is a mini file cabinet. I dub this project Broke Bitch! 

when i say found I mean just that, these fucking doctors throw everything away! I just take it to where the dumpster is and then boom! grab it ask my boss if its cool if i take it and cool breeze after that. I just scored a dehumidifier


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice on getting that free stuff. People throw away everything these days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 23, 2014)

well i work at a hospital so pretty much when they upgrade they just throw the shit away or if they are moving to a new location they will rather buy everything new. I also scored plenty trash bins va-jay-jay lamps (ask ya wife she knows what im talking bout) disposable scaples, fans, food grade buckets 1 gallon all the way up to 7


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep hygrometer. My friend is a surgical tech and does the same thing. He got pretty decent equipment from his job.


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 23, 2014)

I work in food service so all I get is gallon and 5 gallon pots and I could use some of our food for organic nutes like shell fish etc...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 23, 2014)

start that composter up mike you won't regret it. 

@wyte bro 2 rips of Sour yesterday made me go night night, lol. last rip i tried to be super lung and that didn't work out for me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2014)

Haha that's sounds like a good one. Gonna be doing the same tonight


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

looks like some one needs a haircut!!!!




mystery#2 and White widow x big bud #1
M2 Is already smelling citrusy. like a giant grapefruit IMO. We shall see.




back froom the salon


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

and this is the dry weight of all the colas dried and put into a food sealer. looks like shit but this lady got her stank on after the cure!!!!



almost 75g dont worry next run will be better. better genetics


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 24, 2014)

That's great for your first full run I hope you get good genetics next time. Any ideas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

If you look at the right side of my veg area thats white widow x big bud from Female seeds. same as whats in the party cup. last summer i ran sannies indica pack outside and boy was that fun, until my wife had a fit and tore all my ladies down. they had just started to bloom. you live you learn and move on. Also just cause someone slapped their brand on a pack of seeds doesnt always make it great. Im goin back with sannies and if all works out with the widow ill try c99 from female or mosca. eskobar has Holy Princess that i want to try (Santa Maria a Brazilian sativa aka planck crossed with a c99 male pineapple pheno) sounds awesome huh?


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been wanting to try the c99 myself


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah a fast finishing sativa whats not to like about c99. the brothers grimm stock is all over the place but mainly the pineapple and grapefruit phenos, so lets see what the hypes about. Don't know too many ppl that grow around my way but a co-worker of mine said there was a grower round my way. Can't wait to trade some cuts or ceeds


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 24, 2014)

I would love a pineapple or citrus pheno. My 25 top Afghan turned into a boy damn the luck. I still have a few females though. My current stock is all sour or crosses with sour and cheeses I'm looking for something sweet or fruity. C99 seems like a good one. Also blueberry or mango seem like winners tok

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

can't wait to do some pollen chucking this summer.. let the games begin!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> can't wait to do some pollen chucking this summer.. let the games begin!


Yeah the chucking is fun. Even better when you see the outcome of what started from your grow.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

there goes my other favorite pollen chucker! lemme know what I need to bring as a grow warming gift! lol we gotta link up bro-kal-ski, shoot some pool and shizz


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

gonna get my hands dirty in some composting and gardening outdoors

[video=youtube;Kr0tTbTbmVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr0tTbTbmVA[/video]


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just mixed a bunch of soil. Wish I had some amendments but it was mainly old soil new soil and perlite and we will be using organic nutes since there isn't much extra in the soil

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 24, 2014)

I totally understand what you're going through. when budgets are tight your best bet would be to look around youtube and the net to find a solution. look up composting you won't regret it. I believe mohican did one of his plants in complete compost. I'll look back at his grow for the specifics.


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah you were saying there was stuff I could use from work. I'm not sure what though. I work in fast food (jack in the box if you're familiar) we have meat which would not be ok. Also lettuce tomatoes onions carrots fried shit. I can't think of much that we have that would be useful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 25, 2014)

dryer lint, dust bunnies, dirt from sweeping, coffee grounds (where I work i can get about 2gallons of grounds a day thats brewed.), shit ton of food scraps meat and dairy can attracted unwanted attention big reason its a no no, shredded paper and cardboard (another thing i can get from my job by the buttload), egg shells, just found out you could put latex but I would try this to see how long it takes to degrade since once again i can get this shit by the ton, nail clippings theres tons of list on the web


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 25, 2014)

Egg shells I have at work we go through a lot. Also coffee and tea as well are high in nitro now that I think of it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 25, 2014)

go for it lol. I know I will. I have plenty lidded trash bins from work just waiting to be filled in my basement better get ready for the spring


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice to see you guys discovering the wonders of composting! Get some worms going too!

I am about to mix my worms in with my compost. We have a couple rain storms coming so I will wait until after to go for it


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in an apartment but my flower room is in a trailer park with lots of privacy so the composting may have to go there. I'm just afraid it will smell too much for the guy living there lol. I'll look into it more

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 25, 2014)

mo with more browns than greens can you kill the stench?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine has no stench. Smells like good rich soil


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 25, 2014)

even while everything is decomposing?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Even when it was full of bananas and coffee grounds and cabbage...


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

im sold, gonna start it up in the basement. wait that wont do, its like 50F down there. let me put on my thinking cap and i'll get back to you


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

so heres M2 Loving the scrog tent, shes staying DWC and not RDWC. Im bad at math guys but i wanna say shes taking about 70% of the scrog gonna wait till she fills it a bit more. theres about 2 squares empty all around so i wanna say 1 square to go til flip to 12-12. 


under



lvl


over


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

here is the WWxBB#1 slapped up and stripped


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

And finally here goes project broke bitch, might take me another 2weeks to get everything up and running in the new tent. have to run a subpanel for my basement for all my lights and gear.


weird crinkle, might have to check the ph of the run off when i water again.. i know that jiffy mix has dolomite lime in it to buffer the ph, lets see whats up with that crinkle.



oh and here are the clones of the m2 that survived, you live you learn you grow


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks amazing BW! My MozPoz had some crinkle in the first couple nodes - I think it is a strain thing.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah I wanna see how she turns out. I'll give her until shes about 5 nodes til I start messin with her training wise


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Keep that one in the solo cup and join us in the solo cup competition. You still have time to enter the 1st unofficial solo cup comp it would be fun. Looking real good and bushy as all hell. Healthy too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

didnt go 12-12 from seed that would disqualify me. I'll jump on the next one. plus i wanna see how she produces so clones she shall give


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 26, 2014)

12/12 starting March 1st it's the 1st unofficial solo cup contest. Their rules are a little looser. It's your grow though. I'm in both contests  rocking my double white cheese x black Russian for the official solo contest and a kandy kush x dwc clone for the unofficial.

Here's the dwc x br. Sex lil thing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

what breeders did you get your parents from. gimme the scoop lol. do you still have any pictures from your projects?


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 26, 2014)

It's in my sig or do a search here for hempwood forest. I got it all laid out there so you can see all my notes. It's a lot of ground to cover.
Double white cheese was haze man seeds
Black Russian is haze man
Molokai kush, haze man again. 
Ww is dinafem 
Wild thai is world of seeds
And I think that is all the beans I made, and crosses with them.
I got some seeds gifted to me one bag I don't know the original weed, the other was a floral sweet skunky emphasis on floral and sweet. I was happy it wasn't something sour for a change lol. But go check my thread!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 26, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=697942

Hempwood forest

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

ok let me read thru finally eat something and take a shower. go home at 10pm and was just mucking around the house too lazy to do squat


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 26, 2014)

That's me. I'm hungry and I'm like fridge is over there and I'm comfy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 27, 2014)

put in another light fixture with broke b. and the temps stabilized at 80 thats 5 more degrees than yesterday. Lets just say the krinkle became more krinkly. i'll reserve my opinion for later


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 27, 2014)

My solo cup is starting to look sad on top. Not sure why but I don't have a thermometer. I do have a setting on my phone which lets me check temp and humidity I need to learn how to use it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 27, 2014)

its cold as shit on my porch, spring needs to hurry up


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Every time my dog poops it's been steaming cause its so cold out and the shit is hot. I do understand the phrase cold as shit lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 28, 2014)

its so cold i don't even want to smoke. I smoke outside due to my kids.. dont need them getting second hand smoke.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Stop smoking and get a vape. My wife has been cigarette free for over a year! I vape root beer!


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 28, 2014)

yes i should get a vape.. for on the go oils


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 28, 2014)

Broke bitch has roots coming out of her cup. its been 2 weeks since germ'd and popped, her leaves are already over the brim of the cup. gonna fix a gallon mix shes gonna be my passive hydro girl dtw. 3 nodes tall and shes already working on her fourth. M2 is filling out her screen and WWxBB is loving her life under that fluro. more pix this weekend


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2014)

Show me don't tell me! hehe

Them that pinched it, done her in!

My Fair Lady references hehe


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 28, 2014)

i got half hour b4 work and still waiting on the mrs to come bring me a sandwich. if i have time Ill grab some pix, but i promise to get some in tonight


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 28, 2014)

well pix came out distorted after I laid down and tried to put em up on my lappy.... heres a couple out of like 20 i took




couldn't get a clear picture with all the lil roots that are poking out just lil tips that can be seen but look at those there lol 2 weeks old


M2 a lil snippity snip




m2 clone 2 heads are better than 1


just got a 4 lamp 4 foot long t5 fixture time to move the 2 foot to the clone zone, 20lb co2 tank, new timer, I still need to buy some coco and some new pots, and my new tent >.>


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 4, 2014)

Transplanted broke bitch the other night, shes in a 1gallon peat moss vermiculite mix, one of the clones went into about 7 gallons of dirt lol, the 4ft 4 lamp t5's are installed. BB (has a nice ring to it, I like) has a nice node spacing. so compact could be due to all those damn cfls lol (4 warm 3 white) not to mention the 2ft t8 2bulb lamp and the 2ft t8 1bulb lamp on the other side. Over kill much on the light? since transplanted shes grown an 1/8th of an inch on her branches (only noticed since the rest of the stem was purple and the new growth was green) looks like her stem is fattening up and we have side branching starting already?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks and sounds great! I have found CFLs to work great for vegging. My only problem was that they made my cabinet too hot.


Some of my rigs:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice mo, im starting to worry that shes gonna be a squat plant. shes taking 24hr light maybe once i start taking some of that damn light away she will stretch a little more. todays day 17 of veg and im in no rush to flip her. if anything she will get a really long veg and get thrown out into the wilderness

---BUZ---- bringing ultimate zion


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 4, 2014)

heres a b4 work update just cause you rock mo,

stretching


cloning 


vegging



Lighting  


Transplanting


Ill get one of Broke lateeeer after work.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 4, 2014)

damn bro i like ur style im subbed up for this


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 4, 2014)

the one in the dirt will probably be a mom if m2 kicks ass. brokie smells of tangerines. i can already tell its the short compact widow pheno and only time will tell. i do think the one thats in the dwc might be a big bud pheno again time will tell. thanks BW welcome aboard i've always wanted to do ebb and flows but in hydro gotta watch them temps. I love the growth in dro i just think passive hydro is better for me.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 5, 2014)

dude this white widow doesnt wanna stretch lol the next node is growin and its all tight. Just the way I like it. just put a white widow from seed st8 in coco/perlite str8 in the tent lol. Mad scientist much?


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 6, 2014)

I should just top her and let her branch out..... shes working on her 5th set... I would of topped at 3 or 4 but an 8th inch to a 4th on node spacing pft


so shes topped and i noticed that her main stem peeled. never seen that before, like she molted


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 7, 2014)

M2 still working the net on her
22.jpg.html]




[/URL]


white widow x big bud



broke bitch (WWxBB)


topped her at the above the 4th node, 4th and 3rd node has 5 bladed leaves, 2 node has 3 fingers, 1 node is just that first set that doesnt really have any fingers



just for comparison 



temps stable in brokie at 72F 43% humidity and still hitting with 7 cfls mixed and 3 t8 fluros. week 3 today of veg from ceed. yes she is my favorite lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol. She does look green


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2014)

looking good brother man


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 8, 2014)

I try to listen to what they are telling me. If its yellow shes saying gimme N, clawing too much food, looking droopy "agua", purple stems mag, really dark leaves back up on the N. these are things I used to have hiccups with and now the slightest tell and im on top of it. I have a shit to learn but my ears/mind aren't closed. had too much to eat no i got the itis ugh


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Got those lights and woooow they are amazing! 3 year warranty too. Hopefully now i can get a good scrog going

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 9, 2014)

this is how i used to do it until i started doing soil i need to go back to straight hydro stacking them deep to the window to the floor, i would get so much more bang for my buck


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 9, 2014)

right hydro growth is the beez kneez, gotta make it out to a dro shop asap.


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Im planning on switching to hydro after this crop. Then i wont have to slap a fool for calling my soil grow "hydro" or "kush" damn it when i have kush ill tell you but this is cheese and ww lol. Hope you guys help me out when i make the switch

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 9, 2014)

hey thats what we're here for, you will never turn back


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Got 7 3.5 foot tall ladies and about 6 more of various sizes. I think dwc will be monstrous in a scrog since they grow so fast. I have to wait till theyre done before i can switch. Ill probably throw a couple seeds in water in about a month or so

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 10, 2014)

First time shopping at the tude

Product: Hazeman Seeds Black Russian
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HAZC46
Price: $53.65

Product: Female Seeds C99
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: FEM8132
Price: $21.77

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 Sensi Seeds Jack Herer
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 World of Seeds Landraces South African Kwazulu
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: DNA Genetics Seeds Tangilope
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: T H Seeds Critical HOG
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: G13 Labs Seeds Cinderella 99
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Girl Scout Cookies
Quantity: 2
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: Emerald Triangle Seeds OG Critical
Quantity: 2
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: Strain Hunters Seedbank Seeds Flowerbomb Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ATITUDE 7TH BDAY OFFER
Price: $0.00

Product: Hazeman Seeds Gangster OG
Quantity: 5
Product Code: HAZ846
Price: $0.00

Product: Hazeman Seeds Blue Band
Quantity: 5
Product Code: HAZI46
Price: $0.00

lets see how it goes...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2014)

Gangster og sounds nice


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 10, 2014)

5k og x aloha white widow= Gangster og Im excited about the Blue Band headband x blue god, that shit got my eye. gonna pick up some choclate rain from eskobar


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Let me know about that south african kwazulu i was looking at that one last year for an od run ill keep close watch. Nice choices

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jojaxx (Mar 10, 2014)

Hell yeah, I hopped all over that march bday promo !!!!!!.....11 freebies ontop of the regular freebies for money spent....im good for awhile....unless another big promo catches my eye !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2014)

I am interested to see what the Cali GSC does


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Picknmix are amazing, I've got an odd 20 free seeds from them from just one competition, check out their facebook page as they have a comp running now.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 10, 2014)

oh and great grow, hydro is the way to go but not for me as i'm not really the sort of person who would bother to change the water and add all the nutes etc...


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 10, 2014)

Honestly I prefer Passive Hydro, all the growth of hydro and the simplicity of "soil" Thanks for the heads up I'll check out their page now. It means a lot when other growers compliment our grow since I basically got the bug from this very site. Sure this site got issues but there are a lot of great growers with a shit ton of knowledge


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 11, 2014)

its been about a week for brokie and she already has roots coming out the bottom of the 1 gallon bucket, I'll let her spin it up a couple more times and upgrade her to something bigger. 4inches tall, transplanted up to the first node so it could of been taller lol, and her top leaves are 7inches tip to tip. 1-4 nodes have shoots working on its second node tops galore for a short bitch. the spot where i topped is showin its two new heads womp womp lets goo. pix coming soon


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2014)

Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 11, 2014)

We'll kick it off with White widow x Big Bud root porn 





heres some Broke bitch aka ms. vigorous





cause 2 heads are better than one


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice. Love those fat leaves and evenness of her. Im thinking of starting a couple more. maybe tey to find my honeydew melon wild thai female

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 12, 2014)

Psh when you do self that bitch


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

Broke Bitch is looking about the same as Love Child!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 12, 2014)

I dont know about you bout do you get excited to see 7+ fingers on those fans? I get a kick at seeing that shit


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

I didn't even notice! That is very cool at this size. I remember when the Malawi got a huge number of fingers.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 12, 2014)

hey now dnt shit on the babies parade psh show off


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2014)

That was just a baby too:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 14, 2014)

You ever see leaves coming off leaves? I shoulda taken a pic but mine had 9 o 10 leaves and then an extra leaf growing off one of the inner fingers it was weird. Im gonna give in. You guys bullied me enough. What do i need to get for rdwc? Whats the dif between that and dwc? Picking up supplies in a week or two. Gotta figure it out

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 14, 2014)

rdwc has a control bucket to ph, temp, ppm, even chill, its to help automate the whole system

http://www.supergrowplants.com/_images/recirculate-deep-water-culture.jpg


dwc is a stand alone bucket with an air stone 

in late veg/full bloom you will be fillin up a 5gallon bucket every day to twice a day

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhQUExQUFhQWGBwVFxcUGRQUFRYYFBgXGhQYHBwcHiggGBolHRcWITEiJSkrMC4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGywmHSQsNCwuLCwsLCwsLCwsNy0sLCwsLCwsLywsLC0tLCwsLC41LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIANYA6wMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABQYDBAcCCAH/xABJEAABAwIDBAYGBQkGBgMAAAABAAIDBBESITEFQVFhBhMicYGRBzJSobHBFCNykvAzQmJzgqLC0eEkQ1NjsvEVFheTs9JEg6P/xAAZAQEAAwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAX/xAA0EQACAQIEAgcHAwUAAAAAAAAAAQIDERIhMUEEURMyM2FxgfAiNJGhsdHhFMHxBSRDUlP/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AO4oiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAvxrgRcG4PBYa6fq43vtfA1zrccIJ+S0ujsl4QL3w5X45An3kquL2rFcWdiUREViwREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREARFpbU2tBTML55WRtG97g3/AHQG6i5/U+lWndcUkM9TbIuYwsiHe92VlBVXpNqneqKWHkXmd4+5cAqUmVckjrqLicvTKrfrUuA/Ra2MeeqwO29K71qk+Je74OU4SMaO4l4GpC8umaNXNHiFw3/jLd87vBh+YKHbjDrPL92L5sU4COkO21FUzC67mkWNxcZi2aj9mvjpqZgLhZrLuzBNz2nHlmSubsIkpmSte8gPcLkR3dY5tPZtbusV+bd2kyNvVB1hcucSM3vJuBkPVbce4LlnP2rR10MpVrPJZnV9mVRljbIRbFmBvwn1Se8Z+K218+f8SI9WV/g5zV7Z0hqG+rUVA7pMXuK6VB2NVPLM+gEXCIun1dH/APKJ/XQtI825qTovSxVCwdHSTfq5DC/wbImFk40dkRc6pfS7TC30qCppr5YnsL4/Bzd3grjsbpDS1QvTzxS8mOBcO8ahVLXJRERCQiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIi19oVPVRSSWvgY59hqcLSbe5AUb0j9O3Up+j05YJi3E+ST8nAz2jxJ0A3nRcSqNoyVEt2tkqpz/eztMz87ZxwepG3IG77qz1tNFWVLWyy2eAXyM0fI5r3Wz5EyHlcHfcWiihjhbgiY1jeDRqeJOrjzOavhM8RSabonXzkGd4aOEzzIW20wxs7DO66n6ToNGLdZPK7lGGxA/FT30hPpCmxBgpujVKz+7LubnPPzst2PZtONIYvFjT8QsP0hPpCkg32RsGjGDua0fJZBINwC5vt7b1S94NPjdBb1oWl7i4EhzTbNp0IGV9b20lKGSrZDHI2nMpkcG2fKGloOhdkd+VlnKpGPWZpGnOXVVy7ztxx4DkcTXDK2VwD7lrxMa0WsDqTcDMnMlRdFPVGdrTDG1jQwylzziBd6wYA2zgOJsoWtNa4NvTM+sB6sMlubi2TrgYcrm4vpzWEZ0lUcroj9NUxN4cy2SU0TvWijPexh+S137Jpj/cx/sjD8LLmdfJtCNhkZHPHZxZ2SHjEDmLAm+YO5WPoX0kmnj/ALQ0NOIsY71etLQS4AHUtwm9l0RnGWjEoSjqidm6MUztA9n2Xu/iuomt6DMd6kx/+xjX+8WsrB9IT6QrlCgVHRCtguYSHDhDIWE8btfk7uVfqJTHIOuhcyXc9oNHPrm5rm/Vv8rldf8ApCx1BZI0te1r2nVrgHA+BUWJRXuinpKq4MnPdWwNzcyQYK2Ju82/vWjLME+C7VsHbUNZCyeB4fG4ZHeDvBG4jguFbW6HMNn0rjE9pxNbc4QeLDrGeWbeQ1U56MNsup6hscjcH0qXq3s0HWtbJeRo3NcWDldzlVospHakRFUuEREAREQBERAEREAUd0kfhpKkjUQyHLkxykVr7RpBNFJE42EjHRkjUB7S0/FAfM3TaYR1LOtY7CWA9ZEQ2QODnAPHO2EWPDepnY9dUPZeFzK6Ma9WRHVMGfrRnJ24ZWJUJ6XI3w1UTXXa9rDfxcc+YKqFNXNxBxDo3jSSA4HA8cOn3S1XbzKJZHVIukERdgc4xyb45gYnjwda/hdb/Xql0vSipewMfLTVkeQDKtjRIO7FhueYc5bEVZADnBPSk/4MjsPg1+Vu5SmVasWzr069QMm0mMx4n5MF883ubhBxYR393NVXavTWR12wDqx7brGQ925nvPNS3YhK5adpUMUb3SxzPp5SMREZvjuQL9XvFyNLDPNWPo6Kh0cgmjJfiwMlPVtBIv2+wSAMXC/vXLejEuL6Q5/afgPacbm7hkbnUjAuqvrWmSRk0hgAYyVgaRhIdezr21u05fzXBxcm1ZI9DgopSu2SFDtFzSGODbk4X3AzINj2h2jnxW50grLNbZuKQ5MwAF7dMRyF7W45FV+ir4JOoczG1uZdL2sJcNBc5Zm58FvTVYxyTCQB0YwNFrB4dbM+J1HBebZrU6lRaqYtiF2ltOYPeynwMjjBd1szXODAQOsvd1r4r6jxWvR0BEnXTSvmmAs1zrNawG4OBo0yJGpW10ll/szqbrGOIMTC+1iTLJGHDn2Xkk+C5y/bstJM5jHF7BbE19yHE5lw3tJvfLfxXrcLO8dDi4uFpa39aHTzUL8+kKtbK6RxTizThfvY71v2fa8M+SlqeoaWg2Gd83kgZEgiwsd3FdZxG99JXieuDBie4NbxcQ0eZWhUV8TfWld3QsAP3nZ+9aLNpkHHT0UZcMxUVhMgbzBeQ1p7nIyETENXNMwvp4/qgLuqai8NM0e0C6zpP2RbmovoS6OXasZY91Q9jm3ncMLC7rGB2AfmtDS4D7W+91Xuke1nynFWVUlW4aQxExUzSOJsL6/mMz9pSfoZndNtRmTQGs7LGCzGgSRuNh3NOZuTbMqlzSx9MoiKpcIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgOdemPYMNTFT9Y0YsbmNeLB4vG9wF+F23scl8ziA5EZr6x9Isd4YDwnB84Zh818rvNnEcCR5GytsVbzNmkCmqJxGhIHAEgKIpXKXpQpSM2zztGcNqo3OFw6NrHDQFrrtI7tPJV7aGzzFI9h/NcR3gaHxFj4qZ6QR9tnNgHk5wWztqnxtil/xIhi+3H2He4NVtYvuKXtNPmvpp+5E9F3dt7DkC25/ZOXxVppopxIx0cgmc6HFhlb1uBoObCCDkL3BG4qo7BOGpDfau09xH9Fa9kT1EMzJYcDnFjwA4AdlpZjbuuc22XPU6v3Oyl1t/In9lbXlfTdV1bWtY9oJAyHauG4SQRmOKmaypExD3RB5jaRhcwka5kjeRh8FV9lVORa6MtcZCS4P1N74S2x045KcE8Tcb4sZ0u3E44SAbZ4dN+eWiw6LO6S33/J09LlZuW23f4FY2rM6ws6zHzG7Bcm8YxAknO3AXVR2mRJNI8jMuPuyHwVtraqS0RNurL5JWjeXXDX35dq1lVWxE58c/NdMNPscVR57+Zqsp28PeVdqKp+ojBBJAzJc7PEA6+VjftcVT3CytFIfqWdzf9DFojNmRr3udaNrQRnezbtuQAesfctuSAO1mSAMyAtKvbJi+tx4v8zFi7u1mO5e37RMLXZHe4OFwQ7DgabjMWa6ax3GS+VlqiZjhGWvLi5gLxYNaxwv2WAAANG4d+615uRbIj5aV0r2xsF3vdhFzYZ7zyXfvQ70HioqcVB7dTKCHP3NYHEBjOAOEEnU5LjGwKV30+nuDa7iDuNo3n5BfTHRVtqOm5wsd4uaCfiqMvElVrzVrG6nyBd8BkoXpPt+KmBdM/AwENAzLnuIvYAZ2A+BUXsbp7SSvDGuDSdA67Se64A8yESbNVCTV0i4Q1THaO8ND5FZlgEbXi4C9syyOY3H5KCpkREQBERAEREAREQFb6fN/soPsysP3jh/iXyZtUWnlHCR48nFfW3T1t6J9tz4T5TxX9118ndImWqqgf5r/AHuKnYjcybPep6jVe2aFYaNXiZSPzbMRJiIBPZI8jf5qYoqMvpQCM2SZfZkbn72DzWKRl2s7z/CpzYrezI3i3Lva4O+APmtoQ3OSrVs0uT9fUpO0ej8rXiSOwIN7/gL8pqmdr2uda7TiGEkAE2vkRvwjyXSIabFla69TbFjdq0fNVdGLNI8RJaFOpNsux3cSG43Pwhod2pC0k3xD2eClqbb5a+V7XyOfKb/k2sAFrEeu6/G9lI/8vxjcvTdlNByHLLmq/pafIu+Nq8ym/QpHHUYQC1oJuQDru1Kwy7PcBoPNXKppcN8rbs/dy0UdXUuHW2YvkQ73jmDktOiRg+IluUyelf7J8M1MGKQRsAc0DA05tJI7Db7+XBZ5I1lqxkPsj4BVlDCa062MwbCikZUML3ONyC3IN1IzGXA681+9NWNjMRjLsRY2R5ccRHWYtch2bjL4rLsSa87ceYGG2uWHC0ZjPQNy0W96SpYhFE2Nti5re0AbljcRYCTmRe+XipxPo7WKYF0+LEtNN/hyK9sPb1nAP7Nsw4aDde/5uts8s13joP0zjlbHTyWZIGhkZHqSBosAPZfYab93BcJ6D0nWPqAACeocwA6F0jm4feFZ9h9Dq+Opjhkp5GQlwBcMb2xBtyXY7YQMgLYib2ssHbc61fYuuyaoOlrq+c/Vh0gaTmGQ017ENtmbYvI+0pW1HtKIlr2Sttk9hGOM7iPzmOz0Ou8KCotlSSUVdRhwjfiljYZLFpZI4lshw3NnDEPDRc96LdDK2k2pSiVj2MMl+tiJMb2sBeWl7dxw+q61+CN55G0m8V0dy6JSviP0aV4kfG1px3aC4OuLYLlww9nM6hw4WFolcAM1z0vw7XZh1dT3fbkZcPwaPAK8SHEfEBJrcmeqfPM3GlfqIqlAiIgCIiAIiICD6bPAopi7TsefWMt77L5R6YMtW1H2yfMA/NfTvpEeXQGJuuCSZ32YY3OAPefeF80dOm2rp+9p82NV2rRRRSvJ9xrbPGinaNQtEpmkKlGciZY3st7z8Gqc2VlY562OWViON/koakd2R9ofBTVFWDIWGWWYA1177W9666fVR5tbtGTcTHHLM2yHu9y2GR3Wl9INmluhHiCNfiPNZDUO4/0UtCLujafGd+dstVryxXG7LdvWN0ruJ8Ctaad3tHzSxLPyqpyLC+K+dhfXMaHX+qiqiIjO2YO8bxxBFvBbEtU/PP3Baz9pOthdprv13fE+askZSNGtbc4uzci5w5AHPK2VtFqV+v44KQmqI3jQtdvcdDfQcAo7aB7R71lW2N+E1ZrbKdaYHu/1BZen77tpv1TPg5YNmflPL4heunJ7NP8Aqmf6Sp/wk2/ur+H7m96JYcU7/wBZTt8DKb+4L6KlORXBvQvHeQc52j/txmRd4mNgbrgmepApu0tnTHBU0xBlZjjfE42ZNGJHkNvucMyDz89Sg6UsaRE+nqI5SbFpjLWg8dcm8wOdlIR9LqNl2GW5Bdcsa57W3cci5otfkDdTezdoQ1DcUMjJGg54TctPBwObT3gLRPLNE4ovJ6lb6I7LlfPJVTtwufZrWWsI42kYWcMXZbkL2AN8yrxTC7hyz+XzRnqrzRSdojiPgqyldkt3zN9ERQQEREAREQBEUdtupLWBjPykhwN8fWPKw3qUruxWUlFXZFSxde2sl1BifBH9kNOI9xNj5r5n9IDf7Y4+0xh/dA+S+tKejDIhGNA23ffU+JJPivk3p8Pr4jxgjP8AqHyVpO5WEWkr6kdRHRTdIoGgKnKRSisiaj9T9ofBykqC2/PPdw8t6jYfUPePn/NSez+Vz3g58BYePkuul1Tzq/aE7SZtc39oW0u3+Yv7l7F/x4W71rwPIcCMiNBkfBbMrQDloe0O47vDMeCszNZOx4PgteYcTluWxbXlzy0K15h8L939VBc0KgarQmPiM7bs/wAWyW/UEZ6k7rjI8z3rTqD3HLMa4eNsrD+iuZs0Zr53458b57vNYto+s7vKyObz327+f44rFtL1nd5+KxrbHRwu5r7J/KHw+K/OnB/ID/KZ/wCNv81+7J9d3h81j6dntxjgxo8o40fY+uaC95fl9GXX0I0+cbv82R/gIcHxK6z0jjxU0zfaje3zaQucegyDsMO7qpj4mdgHuBXVa2DEwjiFwy1PTjofNs12HiOBzH8x4WU/0b2nDSlksbJDO9wYMT8MbQ9wbhs3OTjnlpvWLpBsOWDKRthewdq1x5HjYE21yUTsijklq6VrGuczrWAkAlos4l1yMhYMb95dbta5wpSvbc+kNAV5p/XHefgvweqFmom6lcjO820RFICIiAItOr2nFH67wDwGZ8hotYbUe/8AJQvP6T+w3v5juKsoN5lHUina+Zv1dS2Npc42A9/ILR2bTOc8zyCziLMb7Df5n8WuQvdPs4lwfM7G4aAeo3u4nnyG/NSKm6SsiEnJ3enIL5M9JUGGeLlFg+49w+a+s18t+luO1Q3k+dv3ZclVF3qVGhKnaRQVENFOUivEykTlL6p36f6gpKk5gDuA5X35kZZcyo+gZiu3iPgQfkp3Z+zRvcN2Vr++/uXVSfsnBXXtrwM0R4fvajx4rfjJLCPZ7Q1yGWK/x81lh2W39M89b+5ZW0sbCDiDTuxOAPkSrYo3sZuErXI4uGeZ/A0WvORx3cBrz/mpkww69nP9PhqNcwsTqSE72f8Acb/NLpBZ6FfqHZkDI3Fs8+VvxvWlUaaWH6JuCd1ze3FWmp2Qwg5OA3ltj8vcoms2YzUPINraYsvO4UxknoRKElqQFs9MsQzzy5cP9lrbQObu8/FSL6Uh47Qd2hnnpfM5qLrHarOtsb8Msmedk+s78bnLB06P1zeTf4I1m2V+f+PzStXp076/uB+AHySXYL1uiIe8vy+jOveheO0A5QM//Vz3fwrprSuc+jSGZlP9UxjgI4WHEXAgsYTuB9pW8xVMmTnxxN39UC59uRdk087Lhksz04vI0drbPZU1kQGYpsT3cOskYWMae5jpHeLVJR7KdGLMNmj83d5blu7MoWQtwsFt5JzJJ1JO8nity6qWNGGB+jreC3mNsLICv1AfqIiuQY6iYMaXONgFFNjmqM3OMUR0a38o4cSd34y3rZ25A58RwC5aQ7D7QF7jnkb232XvZ+045QMJs7QtOTgRqLcldZRujKSxSs9PqeqTZsUfqMAPE5u8zmvVfXxwtxSOtfIDVzjuAAzJWpV7dijJ9Z1s3FgBDRxJvpz0Veh23G3+0y/WTvv1UYIIhjBIaL6Bx1J55ZarSebJUoLJE4K2qkzjgZG3cahxxEfYYLg95Xl9FWO1qo4+UcId73uPwVZqtu1Mv5/Vt9mPL97VaEjnXzxuPEkm/K/81Kg2UnVUc8/XgWyTo5UO9badWOUbKNg/8JPvXBfSvSGOVjS9zy2WdpfJhL3Xc04nYQBc65ALrlLUyMuRJM0DQtu9pPAg5BUL0h7Bmqh1rLOfjMjmnsk3bYhu6+QyPmowlsaZzCmGamKRRLGFri1wLXA2IIIIPAjcpSkKlEMntnusR+Mt6ttFZtg2xd7TtOdgcrb7m/gqdRlWGhmyG8jK3EWsfG34yWsXr6z7zk4iLaTXPO2tt7d5aYIGayPLvtuc1g7gPnbuCzCqijsQ0W4sYHXtzaDdVqOEPN3HrOAdbLkGaeV1tsaG5Zt5ZgeR/Ga51wkp9pN+CyXw/BuuMpwzoU425yzb8/yyak22wlxAkzAHquvcX3Wvotc7aiPrYh9tjre8LUbOOS/TUBWnwFOTveXx/BNP+o1YqzjF5305+ZnbJA/NmAniwhpHll5haVacjftgWvj9cc8Qzt4+CxVcbXC5b+16v72VlGSPIBbiL77zfsgZ2vvzA/rdKdCpTkvbxLv28/4M+Ir0akGlDDPbDu+9b/M1KoAYnNJtpY6gnXkcr5+5V+rKmas7tw/BKhKsrWbuxSi4xSeu562Xo/8AG5aHTk3nd4/EhSOxhkebvkFH9ITjrWjUOe0fekK0n2SMaXvEj6K9GsdqeT9bbyiiVrcwFV7oAy1ID7T5D5PLf4VY1yPU9KOhiMZGi84uKzoQq2JMIKyNK/OrXoBRYk/URFYgKp7d6uWo6vsRuYRjkf2b3APIOFnWA430AN7YtHaezmyt9RheBZrnAEjPMX1ASyasyk44lYgNuVcNPSGKItk6wFhNw7FiFnl1uRtbdu0VYoafedVg2rO01EkIGF0Js4Xvcua03HLMD/dblHItYpJZGMrm6yNejEvbCszWqSpoPYBe5ePzgG3ILha1xdeHAcR3bxbjwUk6JYJIVIKd0p6LR1IxAYZQMnj3B3tD4blzjqHRPLHizmmxHzHELt72Kq9MNgdc3GwfWN0/SG9v8ufeosWTKhRuUzSuVco5VN0silEFippiRnY29oBw9+Y8Fuwvbo5lhxjc8e4n5KHo5NVuiRVlTvo2vBl043vKKfir/PUlGMgOplHff5sWWWOmAydM48LuA9zQofrE6xZ9DL/d/L7F3Ol/zXz+5kqCD6rGt5uvI73khRVTJdb0kuqiZ5VrGNt7+OZk2tkl4KxH1ZWLZFCyWQCQixcGNaSWBziL9pwuWsaMzbM5AL8q5VDyz2c05kX0BsbusOyfayCMIsW0tlGCrjic2MWcHWixYCCBhJHa3ceSrwpHTbUhjjaXOdMLNGekjnHuAANzuCkKbZ1XEYamqgqDB1thI6PC8Oc7LE12rTcWd4DcF1H0SULGTTv6hrXPF2yuOOUNuLsLrAAE9qzQMxnewtMppwsVhSkqrk9DoWxqAQQxxDPCMzxcSS4+LiVuoiwOsIiIAiIgCIiAIiID599JHWUu1pnbpQyZlvZLcHgcTHju71v7D282SwJs7S+gPAHgfcfcpj07bBkcIayNpc2JpjmtmWtJxMf9kEvBO7EN1yOTUdVY3B/ryWiZnJHaaap4qShkXPtgbfxANfc236uHfvcOeo331VtpqnIEEEHMEZgjirGTiWGIApLTrQp6pTFHVNOTtFBCIieFaMse5WPaVOBm03Cg5gpQ0Muwdl0tTiiqKeJ8jBdry0B5ZwxCzuybb9CFsVPo0oz+TMsXJr8Q/fBPvVa2jtZ1K5s0frMN7e00Zvb4tBF9xsurRSBzQ4ZggEdxzCpK6eRtBJrMoX/TfDfBUeDo/mHfJYpOgM49WWI9+NvyK6KijGycCOZu6B1W50B/af8A+i8joHV+1B99/wD6LpyKcbHRo5l/09qTrLCO4vd/CF7h9FhP5Sq8GR/Mu+S6UijGxgiUam9FdEPyhml+0/CP3A0+9WXZPRylps4KeKM+01oxnvce0fNSiKG2yySRhrKVkrHRyNDmOFiD+MisOzdmRwNwxNsDqcyTwuStxFBIREQBERAEREAREQBERAfjhfI6LmHS/wBEMMxMtC5tPIczER/Z3HkBnEe64/R3rqCID5c2rsuqoXgVMT4jezX6xu4YXjsk8r35BSuyekeHXLiRYg8y3QnmC0neV9Fzwte0te0OaRYtcA5pHAg5FUPbvolopiXQYqV5/wALOLxjdkBybhV1Iq4lcoNtB2lnfZOf3XWPg3Epql2owm2MB3su7Lvumx9yqG0vRltGDOLq6lo/w3COT7jyB5OKhZ6yrpspo6iJo161jxH4FwwkdysmUcEdakrwG9ogDiSAFBVe1m2JYcQ9oG0f39PAXPJUX/nhoZYCnB9oRxB3mAt3Z2ydobQdeOF4af72fFHGBxBcLuH2AUuQqZ6qnvrJ46WEkvmdhLgMmM1kcBua0XOebiByA75DGGtDRo0ADuAsFWehHQqLZ7Sb9bUPFpJSLXGuBg/MZfdqd5Nha0rNu5qlYIiKCQiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIDA2kjBxBjA7iGtv52WdEQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAf/9k=


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 15, 2014)

That was
1. The longest link ive ever seen.
2. The longest non-working link ever lol

I have 2 50 gallon totes with lids. As long as they dont have holes then ill be using them. If they do ill be looking for something else. My plan is to find a decent mother for my friend before i move to Co. We will germ 3 of each of my strains and top early, keeping the tops to sex out. After we find the sex and the best one, the scrogging begins and we put the tiny moms into a 50 gal and veg veg veg for around 3 to 4 months then flip , Flowering all the clones we cut along the way. Hopefully after i move ill be able to convince him to join the ranks of riu, since he is "co-owner" ceo lololol of hempwood forest inc. I am expecting good things...

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 16, 2014)

Cant wait to hear E's point of view lol. 3 to 4 months of veg in dwc is truely gonna be big monster plants trust me. 
well heres another veg update still havent flipped the tent... still waitin on it to fill up just a tad bit more then put a second scrog in place lol


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 16, 2014)

heres a clone of the above plant


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 16, 2014)

and heres Female seeds co. White widow x big bud


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 16, 2014)

super cropped white widow number 2 just to make her bushier, I love me a thick bitch


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn that is some kine shit bruddah BUZ!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks brah, fixed the pictures on the last page. posted a picture and it wasnt even the one i meant to


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Heyo those pics came through for me! Usually cant see until i go online but niice ladies. Random question, for you or anyone else who stops by. I need some collodial silver. Anyone know where to get it or how much it is? I need it by next week i would think. Trying to self my mk2 x dwc and a ww x dwc they are 2 weeks into flower. What would i say when i went to get it? I feel so awkward like they know what im doing when i get lights and perlite so i will feel a tad paranoid unless i get a good cover story lol. Sweet grow looking happy and healthy. Ill be sure to show E your pics to twist his arm a bit more haha

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Somebody in the 600 club said it was easy to make - check youtube


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Had not even thought about diy. That is an interesting thought! Will check it out thanks for the tip. Is there any other way to save the genetics of the already flowering moms, less stress better

Sorry for jacking your thread buzzworthy lol

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah what mo said, you can make it for cheap and make it at your own ppms. amazon has it @240ppm and 500ppm add some r.o water and lower it yourself. so lets say it'll take you 2 weeks to get ur silver juice your op will be at 4weeks and then once you spray it just doesnt happen over night. thats why you see ppl take clones and then hit the clones with the cs, collect pollen then hit shit. all in all good luck. oh and fyi google uses for colloidal silver. you can be one of those hippies sayin you drink the shit to clean your system out. lol


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 17, 2014)

umn reveg is the only thing i can think of.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Like like like!!!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 17, 2014)

trust me when i see shit I do a ton of research on it, not only for marijuana uses but for everything and if I see something I either say "hmmn i can make that" or "I can turn that shit into something I need now" speaking of which heres an example. when the money flows in the tech will get better


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 17, 2014)

thats a closet that had a shelf dead in the middle, cfls, hood made out of aluminum pans haha, my boy just set this up today came by to steal some supplies..


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 17, 2014)

I gotta hit this bitch with it real soon though i got one in flower now i want to save. I just didnt have space to veg longer or take a clone. I might try that as a last resort

Sent from my Z768G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is one of my first DIY rigs:





It's come a long way baby!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 17, 2014)

everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll let the pix speak for themselves


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Bushy as hell and a thick trunk thats like a miniture tree! How long from seed did that take?


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 19, 2014)

lost track lol. when lonely girl was in the tent thats when we popped more shit. gotta look thru my log.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 19, 2014)

lil lady in the tent was popped late december and was left in a party cup too long.. was transplanted into dwc and never looked back. shes still being held hostage in veg lol. white widow was popped i believe early January long ass veg I know but we've been dialing in. My partners been lurking around RIU mayb after reading this he will post a reply to give exact dates and answer some more questions


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2014)

when she flowers shes going to put out some colas thats for sure looking good bro


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 21, 2014)

bout to go on a germing spree


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2014)

oh yeah germ them badboys up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 21, 2014)

i think im going to pop like 20 purple vodoo for outside cant wait already got 3 good spots i need to start buying some soil and getting shit ready im going big outdoors this year


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2014)

Trees!

I just put my second girl in the ground today


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 22, 2014)

hey worm you still got pix of your PV parents? I cant get too much info on this strain. gonna go out today and get some mix for outdoors. havent popped anything been too smoked out to even try


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## buzworthy (Mar 22, 2014)

nice! Mrs. worthy said "is that purple? oh thats pretty"


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 22, 2014)

it smelled so good to it wasnt the biggest plant but it was tasty heres 3 soil pv i got going now


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 22, 2014)

and when you see the ladies inna scrog don't be jealous


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 22, 2014)

hahahaha getter done i cant wait to see them


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 22, 2014)

Just need the necessary tools and it'll be down. I have 3 new projects 4x2 cab I still have to fix up and 2 4x4ish spots to work with


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

I want some purple voodoo genetics!

Growing is the hardest job I have ever had! 


Love Child (Mulanje Gold x Ace of Spades):





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 24, 2014)

bounced back lovely, bug resistant. Just got my Tude order in the mail. Nice tee nice promos nice beans. one of the freebies they gave me is semi open already so i know shes gonna be a dud. Paper toweled 2 of my Cinderella 99 from fem seeds co. the freebie c99 is from g13. cant wait to look at the variances from both of the companies


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2014)

c99 cant wait to see that one


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2014)

Did I already ask you to post seed pics?


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 30, 2014)

lmao you did.. its been a hell of a week bro, my mother her husband and my baby sis moved in. baby sis has lead poisoning so they moved from NY to me and are starting from scratch. Crazy shit man. I'll post pix of the seeds in the seed thread tonight. Good news is I finished my cabinet can't wait to post those pix. female seed co C99 popped above the rapid rooters and the G13 C99 is still trying to make an effort. I went to super crop the White widow dubbed Broke bitch and snapped one of the main tops off. she recovered well and well I'll just post pix later. M2 died... this up and down weather caught us slippin. it was in the low 90's in the tent and lets just say she dried up. white widow took her place inside the tent and boy is she exploding. the clones don't look like clones any more full fledged veggers now. good thing one of em is that M2


pix coming soon


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! You are not kidding! That is a busy bunch of days!

Sorry about the dead plants but happy about the clones.

I think they can use DHEA or other chelators to remove heavy metals from people.

Hang in there!

Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha he'll of a week huh. Hope things are back on track and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm gettin to it as we speak ppl, sorry for the wait. got my moms settled in and we still not done unpacking. still got to install the fans in the cab... its a cfl/fluro veg box... I'm doing so much at once that I have to post while im taking a shit. march 12 my 3rd child was born so thats another reason im so behind in updating


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2014)

My flouros got very hot.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 7, 2014)

whats up player


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 7, 2014)

Nm worm makin due lol... 
white widow is filling up this 4 by 4 tent nicely 
big pot is the mystery girl clones
red cup is the widow clone
in the starter tray is 2 LVBK and a white widow clone from my broke bish project and 3 purple voodoos


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn! Nice garden you got going in there!


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 8, 2014)

the tent pic is the only updated flicks. everything but the seedlings are bushes already. the pix were taken b4 the site went down


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 8, 2014)

nice ive seen u been busy like i always say getter done


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 8, 2014)

I keep forgetting to take pix of the broke bitch project just added 2 c99 from female seeds co. the g13 c99 was a dud


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 9, 2014)

transplanted the white widow x big bud aka broke bitch into a 4 gallon pot about a week ago and she started to bush out. after a little defo. I finally introduced her to a light scheduling of 18-6. After she woke up I started some light bondage and noticed she had a branch growing out of the center of a leaf. then I noticed another leaf with the same mutation. her smell changed from a tangie citrus smell to a musky spicy smell. she loves to side branch and stretch. got one clone off her so far rooted gonna get a few more of her to throw outdoors and for an indoor dwc project as well as flower her in soil. I will play around until i see the best results and stay with that. so far I like how her sister is in dwc, standing 2 feet tall and over 3ft wide on all sides. heres some pix ppl enjoy

Buz


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks amazing! I love the pic of the top straight on 

Like!


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 9, 2014)

2 different tops would of been 3 but i went to super crop and ended up "cloning" a main top. if you look at one of those pix theres a branch that has two tops and a cut branch that was the main top. Broke bish has nice sturdy knuckles love her 

5th pic to the right is what im talking about.


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 9, 2014)

when i come home tonight ill post a picture of how shes standing back up.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Sweet! Like button is gone again


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 9, 2014)

here goes the lst pro


having problems with the uploader.... riu needs a spliff it seems, too wound up.






sorry for the blurr guys my nerves are bad.. ran out of smoke and refuse to pay another dime


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2014)

Look at all of that new growth!


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 10, 2014)

RIGHT! very vigorous plant


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 13, 2014)

last week, i'll post how she looks tonight lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 13, 2014)

shes going to fill that tent up nicely


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 15, 2014)

took 9 clones of white widow, she already has 1 rooted from my supercroppin accident. if all roots that will be 10 clones 1 mom and 2 c99 for outdoors. will flip the white widow in the tent this weekend, so it'll finish by late june.. this fall will be so bountiful


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds good my friend can't wait to see the flowers


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah we took our time this run so everything was perfect. co2 made a huge difference. just looking at the tent and im still like "this isn't the plant we started with" its funny cause I gave a select few the grow bug. sharing genetics, trying new things, seeing what works and scrappin what doesnt. makes noobs look like pros lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2014)

sweet i was just on google maps looking for a good spot for outdoors i going to go check it out in a few


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 15, 2014)

ahh you're starting w.o me no fair


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2014)

ah i was raining to hard i went back to sleep


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Hahahahaha! I feel you 

I am ready for a bowl and the couch!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2014)

yo bro heres the bowl i made u im mad as hell cause the first one i was makeing was badass and broke on me at the end but here the 2nd one


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 16, 2014)

you can't see it but i'm doing the happy dance.. *happy happy joy joy* gonna get some primo for the first hit


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 19, 2014)

Alright you mangy mutts time to see whats going on.

4x4 tent Female seed co. White widow x big bud. Nice big ole scrog. Dwc bucket drinking more that an irish man on pay day.


its been really brutal with this young lady WWxBB #2 untied her LST bondage and up potted to 5 gallons or root organics lets see how she likes it.. took 10 cuttings off of her and really thinned her out. lets see how it all works.




heres c99 from female seeds co. my c99 from g13 freebie was a dud, still having a hard time moving past that lol. c99 #1 is my champ taking off from the very start. while #2 on the other hand started yellowing (feed me plz) these are also in soil.. sorry but versatility is key. 



started up 3 purple voodoos so far (left side) white widow #2 clone (top right) and a LVBK


heres how the clones are doing ww #1, Mystery Girl #2 clone #1, MG#2 clone #2


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2014)

Scrog looks great! Everything is looking great!
Good job and fantastic pictures!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2014)

yeah boy looking good, things are going to blow up now


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 20, 2014)

thanks guys I've learned from the best! im noticing a little bit of tip burn from the soil on my white widow lets see how she likes it in a few more weeks. lol. the seedlings are loving it, matter of fact they're all loving it cause when i checked on em after 24hrs they were all praying to the light gods. its a beautiful sight kinda made me want to pray with them. noticed my garden gnome walked out of the garden and never returned... wonder if it was my kid brother that swiped him when he swiped my stash of sour diesel.


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 420/easter light em if you got it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 20, 2014)

happy easter bro


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 23, 2014)

DAY 3 SINCE FLIP


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks great! You could take more of the skinny branches if you want. You will still have a ton of colas!


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 23, 2014)

yeah shes due for a hair cut! time to take her to the salon


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

One of the guys on here called it giving his girls a Brazilian


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 24, 2014)

yes thats a good one


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 25, 2014)

how about a bikini wax


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

OK - I am going to overshare - shaved my balls once and thought it was kinda cool. Felt free like skinny dipping. Then the hair started to grow back. OMG - whiskers on your balls is torture! It is like walking around with a porcupine in your underwear.

Some pron to get that image out of your mind:






All of that frost is on the ground now because we just had a freak rain storm tonight.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 26, 2014)

damn that sucks i would have put a tarp up or something


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Had to deal with ER visit with the neighbor yesterday and just expected a light misting


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 26, 2014)

damn that sucks im sure u got back ups somewhere in ur yard or greenhouse


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 27, 2014)

day 6 of flip and the stretch continues


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## buzworthy (Apr 27, 2014)

todays my bday still gotta strip this plant down


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy BD BW! The tree is looking great!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy bday buz hope you enjoy your day


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 27, 2014)

damn man i didnt know it was u bday happy bday home slice catch u tomorrow


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 27, 2014)

good looking ppl. I'll get pix of the others tonight I put some 200w bulbs in today from the cfls so lets see how the growth and heat explodes lol..


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 29, 2014)

Heat is steady at 83 new growth is exploding. The c99 #1s bottom "tops" grew about 4 inches in one night. I'll post pix in a bit once I figure out how to use this phone


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 29, 2014)

White Widow #2 from female seeds

WW#2 clones 8/9 rooted... looking a little mangled but we will bounce right back.. as soon as i figure out what imma do with them

 

c99 from female seeds. roots organic original in 5 gallon homer buckets. gonna pull my ladies out this weekend and clean my whole area all this dirt everywhere is gonna attract critters... well heres c99 #1 both were cracked at the same time under the same lights but #1 had that explosive growth topped her for two and her bottom shoots shot up. like 4 inches inna day. this pheno is smellin more tropical every day but them leaves look half indy half sativa. super cropped her this morning and shes not worried bout a thing

 

heres c99 #2 grapefruit smell but same leaf structure as the last one. she was the runt of the two but then she got adjusted to this soil and bam! topped her for two as well 
thinking of mainlining #2 lets see 

well I know thats a shit ton of dirt pix in a thread thats in the hydro section.. maybe a mod can move me over to general mj cause this threads going to go hydro/passive/dirt/indoor/outdoor 

heres a repost of white widow #1 just to keep it a little on the dwc side. 

keep it scroggy. gotta figure out how to make individual scrogs for my homer buckets


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

WW#1 is a monster! How does it smell?

I picked up some goodies from the hydro stores up in LA:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 30, 2014)

whats that pump for mo, industrial sized lotion? lol


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 30, 2014)

smell wise, musk is all i can think of.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

No skunk? When you say musk it reminds me of the bottle of cologne that spilled in my nightstand when I was in high school. Had to smell it for like 15 years till I got new furniture!

The pump is for my 5 gallon bottle of Phosphoric acid I mix with my alkali water. We will see how long it takes to dissolve the pump!


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 30, 2014)

well just lollipopped WW#2. think i might of over did it. ill try to get a snap of it b4 work. if not ill post after.


----------



## buzworthy (Apr 30, 2014)

yes mo very skunky, when i lollipopped i had the first lvl and the 2nd level of my house smelling of weed, said my wife. funny cause its not in flower, so i know i have to get a jumbo filter just for flower.


----------



## buzworthy (May 1, 2014)

today was hair cut day... well at least for WW#2 lol


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

I put the two lower bud branches I clipped for the microscope in my closet drawer and now my whole room smells like skunky coffee!


----------



## mikek420 (May 1, 2014)

so jealous of you! I haven't had any luck with WW so I scrapped it for now. Happy belated birthday! You're doing such a good job indoor love to see what happens outdoor! I'm still having frosty mornings, so I'm nervous about putting things out yet, gonna have to Google earth around here for a good spot


----------



## buzworthy (May 1, 2014)

yeah we are experiencing a very wet season over here on the east coast. hopefully it will lessen up for a bit.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

Wet! That is an understatement!


----------



## buzworthy (May 1, 2014)

Haven't put the babied out due to all the rain. I'll come back and they'll. Be drowned


----------



## mikek420 (May 1, 2014)

I'm just getting frost every morning so I'm scared to do anything yet. I hate it. Really looking forward to nice weather as soon as possible!!!


----------



## buzworthy (May 1, 2014)

Its all good everything will be bushes by the time I take em outdoor


----------



## buzworthy (May 7, 2014)

a little bud porn to getcha excited for the weekend


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 8, 2014)

nice the plants are beefin up good


----------



## buzworthy (May 8, 2014)

Yup happier than a fat bitch walking down the aisle.


----------



## buzworthy (May 10, 2014)

ENJOY!


----------



## buzworthy (May 11, 2014)

hopefully everyone called their mothers today and wished them well. awfully quiet here. I'll check in later


----------



## buzworthy (May 13, 2014)

Another day another dollar, my workaholic self needs moe money. Too many projects too lil funds. Kinda messed up my money last pay so imma have to pull a rabbit out my ass. Lets see if this Cindy really finishes I'm 52 days can use a nice 7gram hit lol


----------



## buzworthy (May 14, 2014)

moving right along


----------



## jojaxx (May 14, 2014)

NICE !!!!


----------



## buzworthy (May 14, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> NICE !!!!


thanks jojax for stopping in if you liked that heres one just for you
Fem seeds White Widow x Big Bud fattening up real nice


----------



## buzworthy (May 14, 2014)

here goes White Widow x Big Bud #2 along side Fem seeds C99 I have two phenos, one that wants to go sky high with little side branching and one that takes well to topping and lst major side branching. both smell of tropical fruits, artificial pineapple. Might buy a pineapple just to remember the smell and compare. 

day 3 of light switch. 
c99 leggy pheno> WWxBB#2 > c99 keeper pheno.


----------



## buzworthy (May 14, 2014)

ww is 2ft x 2ft by 21inches tall that leggy bitch is like 32inches


----------



## jojaxx (May 15, 2014)

Looking damn good Buz.
speaking of pineapples, let me tell you what I did with PE.
Decided to experiment a bit. I ran out, bought a fresh pineapple, let it sit a couple days till it was nice & ripe...it was the first thing u smelled when u walked in the house. Then I cut small chunks (as if I was coring an apple). I wanted the outer part also cuz its what gave off that funky part of the smell. I then taped the chunks to the lids of jars & continued curing, burping of course periodicly until the pineapple dried a bit then just left the lid on till it dried out completely then repeated.
end result....SMELL, was of a deep musky, slightly overly ripe crate of pineapples
TASTE, was great ! Like pineapples but not sharp. More of a musky, funky pineapplly taste on the inhale but very sweet when blowing out. Inhale was also very, very smooth


----------



## buzworthy (May 15, 2014)

challenge accepted '^'


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 15, 2014)

dam bro i cant wit to see what that scrog yields got to be over a pound, looking good


----------



## buzworthy (May 15, 2014)

Well lets see how she does got a clone of her so if the smoke is good mass clones of her to keep her in rotation. I know I wanna keep that c99 around. After this round its pheno hunting with the pv and the gangster of from hazeman. There no grow threads of them so lets see what I get. Imma dump all the seeds in 1gallon pots of coco and cram the cab with them.


----------



## buzworthy (May 15, 2014)

just rolled a cig on some of those colas. cig came back oilier than a kid going through puberty.


----------



## buzworthy (May 18, 2014)

so we have weight piling up, what can i do to stop the fall? this lady is so heavy that its leaning over and I still have about 4 weeks to go. should i tie up the colas, use wire cleaners, or something else? what are some cheap and effective methods you guys use?


----------



## jojaxx (May 18, 2014)

I always have fishing line laying around so I use that, tied loosly around the base of the cola & tied off over head. Snug enough to keep cola from leaning but loose enough as to not have the line cut into the plant......never had a problem, works for me.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 18, 2014)

Very NICE ... 


buzworthy said:


> thanks jojax for stopping in if you liked that heres one just for you
> Fem seeds White Widow x Big Bud fattening up real nice
> 
> View attachment 3153345 View attachment 3153346 View attachment 3153347 View attachment 3153348


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 18, 2014)

Here's one of my ladies. Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno) op, no thread jack intended. Just wanted to share my MS.


----------



## buzworthy (May 18, 2014)

its no problem dank you can post away. I love your "Marie" projects and the reasoning behind it. I lost my mother due to cancer 2 years back. On another note just noticed my cab project started popping flowers so I am a very happy camper tonight. its only been a week since flip so the sites are very small, almost didn't notice it. I watered them tied c99 keeper pheno down a little more and super cropped one of the c99 leggy phenos branches cause its almost at the light again. I went to put a new fly trap down in there cause i seen a gnat, thats when I noticed it. I really gotta go get some new glasses, its been almost two years without em.


----------



## neo12345 (May 19, 2014)

Those stretchy 4" square holed nylon nets are the best thing to stop them falling over.

No offence to Jojaxx but a mate of mine was advised to use fishing line, something he didn't tell me when he asked for a hand trimming them! It took the best part of 2 hours removing and untangling the fishing line before we even got to start trimming!

It may be ok if you only have a few buds falling over to use fishing line, but the nets are much easier to remove.


----------



## buzworthy (May 19, 2014)

i had pvc and extra line to do a second scrog net just never got around to doing it, now im paying for it. next round, right? for now i guess ill use twine to tie em up.


----------



## buzworthy (May 19, 2014)

still my newb run ;D when alls dialed in I'll look back at this and go meh


----------



## jojaxx (May 19, 2014)

N


neo12345 said:


> Those stretchy 4" square holed nylon nets are the best thing to stop them falling over.
> 
> No offence to Jojaxx but a mate of mine was advised to use fishing line, something he didn't tell me when he asked for a hand trimming them! It took the best part of 2 hours removing and untangling the fishing line before we even got to start trimming!
> 
> It may be ok if you only have a few buds falling over to use fishing line, but the nets are much easier to remove.


No offence taken Neo....so your buddy basically made himself a net out of fishing line by the time he was done. Ya gotta do things like....if ya got 2 or 3 braches leaning the same way, link them together so that u only have to tie 1 line over head......plus im always fishing so I keep supplies, this was just my cheap quick & easy method.



buzworthy said:


> i had pvc and extra line to do a second scrog net just never got around to doing it, now im paying for it. next round, right? for now i guess ill use twine to tie em up.


thanx for reminding me about the 2nd scrog net. Was thinking the exact same thing when I grew that stretchy-blue berry. I knew what I was in for & had planned on making a 2nd1 but just forgot to. Waking up & finding buds all slumped over tends to bring your memory back very quickly tho....lol


----------



## buzworthy (May 21, 2014)

heres a glimpse of what she was to what she looks like now.     is it me or am I the only one that gets excited about seeing this every time? only been 9 days since the flip. little budsites every where. can't wait to do a smoke report. even though theres so many on these two strains after this its go mode for Hazeman gangster og and blueband. still havent seen any logs on them.


----------



## buzworthy (May 25, 2014)

before lights out... c99 (leggy pheno) got super cropped 3 times after flip this big bitch has hit those lights 2x. white widow looking good, smelling musky/hazey. c99 (keeper pheno) shes looking good and smelling like puke.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2014)

I usually have that same problem with the stardawg. I have to tie the branches up to bamboo stakes because if not the plant would be on the floor because of its bud weight. Plants are looking great buz looking to be fine harvest and next round set.


----------



## buzworthy (May 25, 2014)

thanks wyte Im going to get the pix of the scrog inna bit. lights still havent cut on yet. its funny as fuck in there, theres buds every where and just as many strings holding them up lol.


----------



## buzworthy (May 26, 2014)

lights were out and using a shitty phone but hey you guys get the ideas.. like another 3-4 weeks.. pulled the scope out nice long stems and long clear heads (pause). had to tie up those colas they thought they were at a fat joe concert. better pix comin soon. frosty hazey smell. 1 plant 4x4 scrog net cant wait for them to fatten up some more. MOAB did help alot and the co2 awesome growth.


----------



## buzworthy (May 27, 2014)

bud porn


----------



## buzworthy (May 27, 2014)




----------



## mikek420 (May 28, 2014)

hazeman has some good product, I ran his Molokai kush, double white cheese and also his Mikado kush. The mikados were males, but the rest super dank. Molokai kush was my fav, I named the cross of Mk x dwc Mija Kush after my friend who does damn near everything I ask her to to help my project (vegging in her closet now) hopefully you get a keeper from it!! Can't wait to see the finish from these.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Everything is looking stellar Buz! How does it smell?

Black Sour Lime is an amazing sour strain from Mendo I got to sample yesterday.


----------



## buzworthy (May 28, 2014)

The white widow smells hazey, like a spicey musky... Idk how to describe it. I truly think it's a bigbud pheno. The c99 smells like fruity puke. Really skunky but low profile. no need for a filter. Ww2 is musky obvious differences in the two. let me get back to work b4 I get caught on this damn phone


----------



## buzworthy (May 28, 2014)

Mo plz tell me more on that BSL sounds interesting


----------



## jojaxx (May 28, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> Mo plz tell me more on that BSL sounds interesting


Hell yeah Mo, sounds very interesting !!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Cannabis Aficionados is working on it. Not sure what the release date is.


----------



## buzworthy (May 28, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> View attachment 3164096


 suprised no one caught the nanners.. I don't understand why shes popping them, temps are in check, res temp is in check, not over nuting or under, but fem beans just isn't what I'll be looking for. gonna watch out on the others. I've read plenty reports of this company having this issue so this will be the last time I run em, all the clones will be gone as well. 
going to try out Moscas c99 once this new tent arrives. tbc once the new veg areas all set up


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Some good strains get nanners late in bloom. It is fine as long as there are not any other flower plants around.


----------



## buzworthy (May 29, 2014)

for the one plant scrog yeah it would be fine but lets say i have two tents or even a full room, that would cause some problems. idk call me a pessimist I always see the worse case scenario. the last scrog we did had about 10 seeds and weighed close to 3 ounces I just dont want this one to go into seed production. lets see


----------



## buzworthy (May 29, 2014)

just ordered a 600w off amazon can we say more projects


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

First 5 years I smoked I would get buds full of seeds. Smoked great! 10 in 3 ounces is just bonus seeds


----------



## mikek420 (May 29, 2014)

my dwc did pop some nanners, but my cabinet is full of light leaks, random power outages and not temp controlled, I'm sure with a good set up it will be top notch. God that porn hit the spot bro, nice work


----------



## buzworthy (May 29, 2014)

I'll throw some more up Saturday so hold on to y'all seats


----------



## jojaxx (May 29, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> just ordered a 600w off amazon can we say more projects


got to get me another 600w for my 5x5 tent project I will be starting in a month or so, was thinking bout a 1k but dont really wanna do that, im figuring with a good hood id be ok, I hope.


----------



## buzworthy (May 29, 2014)

Oh and mo only if it's a biz approved breeding project cause I need to know what the hell it is lol.


----------



## buzworthy (May 29, 2014)

jojaxx said:


> got to get me another 600w for my 5x5 tent project I will be starting in a month or so, was thinking bout a 1k but dont really wanna do that, im figuring with a good hood id be ok, I hope.


in my 4x4 i feel theres a lot of dark spots >.> maybe its just that giant in the tent shading the tent lol. you can tell what im talking about when you check my pictures idk i think anything bigger than a 3x3 you need two lights lol


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

Or four! hehe


----------



## buzworthy (May 30, 2014)

4 600's wowza cool hoods every where. If you can't pull over 3lbs go home lol


----------



## buzworthy (Jun 6, 2014)

good morning my people and Happy Friday. yes it is a good friday cause its pay day for me!!! its the last week for female seed co White Widow x Big Bud. shes getting a flush as we speak. this run has been an absolute eye opener. still have a very long rookie year. more things to experiment and learn. 

   sharpie as a reference.. didnt have a bic lighter on hand cause i quit smoking cigs


----------



## buzworthy (Jun 6, 2014)

>.> ill be looking for my camera really hard this weekend


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 6, 2014)

Most Excellent Work Indeed!!

Kudos on your efforts and many thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice

PS: Gratz on the quittin the ciggies


----------



## buzworthy (Jun 6, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Most Excellent Work Indeed!!
> 
> Kudos on your efforts and many thanx for the share.
> 
> ...


Thanks ASV, its been a journey that I couldn't have done on my own. well i could have but it would of been more error than anything else lol. we can all pretty much say the first time we tried growing it either died or gave you like a gram.. this community has paved the way for newbs like myself. 

so i germ'd a dinafem cheese, it popped so i put it in a rapid rooter >.> found out i had ants in my kitchen. first time I actually put a project outside of my grow area and ants turn up, eat my tap root and fucked me over... so I popped a sugar black rose. this weekend i'm bombing my whole house finding way too many critters in my house. grasshoppers, spiders, flies, gnats, you name it. my neighbors back yard has 3 pitts and he doesnt clean his yard often so theres always a swarm of bugs.  just got a new power washer... guess whos yard will be cleaned this weekend!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2014)

Grants for Ants traps work amazing. I think they have a new name. Put the traps under furniture and cabinets and in a couple weeks no more ants. Boric acid works great too.




They brought the Grant's name back and just say From Amdro


----------



## jojaxx (Jun 6, 2014)

Yo Buz, great job on the grow & even better job on quittin the ciggs. I quit cold turkey in '09, bought me a pack in 2011 took a couple pulls off 1 cigg & threw them all away & never looked back.

Anywayyyyyyy, back to what we do smoke......sorry to hear about the cheese eating ants but I think you'll be happy with the SBR, I sure was !


----------



## buzworthy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks bros you know it just started atm idk what to pop next lets see.. Purple voodoos already in veg lvbk white widow clones, mg2 clones so the next line up is looking crazy. Its just the rotations


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2014)

A fellow RIU member dropped off his extra aero cloner and I am filling it with Plushberry, Quantum Kush, 9 LB Hammer, JIlly Bean, Mojos OG (my Jesus OG x Scott's OG), Mulanje x Ace of Spades and maybe a couple of others. I am never going to get to grow from seed again!


----------



## buzworthy (Jun 9, 2014)

50/50 glad/jealous mo. Lol. If I was closer I wouldn't either. =]


----------

